# Heading to US Golden Nationals in Texas?



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Anyone heading to nationals for WC/WC or field trials? I'm thinking about taking Lucy for conformation, rally, obedience and WC. I thought it would be fun to hang around for the field trials. 

I do have one dumb question for you all down in the south. We have no ticks, fleas, very few inoculations (rabies, parvo, bordetella), and only round worms up here. So I'm a complete novice. I have no idea what I would need to get for her for shots or flea/tick prevention. I imagine Texas has it's fair share of bugs and nasty stuff. My vet said they can order in everything, but my vet's not totally up to speed and I didn't want to buy more or less than what I needed. Our dogs get really spoiled up here.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi! I am going too -- very excited! Have already entered Slater in Novice B, conformation, and the WCX. Bally in breed and puppy stakes. Fisher in the parade of titleholders and he is test dog in WCX & qual. Plus my vendor booth -- ahhhh!!!!

Anyways I wouldn't worry too much except you will absolutely need to treat for heartworms when you get back, if they aren't already on monthly preventative. I think if I were you, I would give my dogs ivomec for two months after you get back. Remember that heartworm pills kill larvae, not prevent them, so dosing before you leave is worthless. Ivomec will also kill the intestinal parasites. Not sure of tick prevalence in that area, but for fleas I would just buy either one Comfortis pill (which DOES last for 3-4 weeks) or buy a pack of CapStar and treat if you see any fleas. Have fun!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I would so love to go just to be a spectator!!! My guy isn't ready for this level of competition yet!!

I do believe, however, that Lexx's sire will be heading to the Nationals. He typically competes in conformation and agility but may do field work as well.

Good luck to those that will be competing!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

We are going.. Mighty will be in Rally and the CCA, Titan will be in OB and UB and might be part of a Sunfire Team obedience!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm coming in Wednesday and leaving Saturday.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I wish I could go and watch the FT stakes.
All those great Goldens in one place, that would be fun.
Not to mention being able to scope out potential puppy daddys.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Holly,
I'm with you. I'm looking at dad's for future puppies with Lucy. Kaze is one I'm looking at. It would be nice to meet him in person instead of just a photo. I do think the field trials would be very cool to stay and watch, but it extends the stay so much.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey, go if you can possibly get to it! You will certainly have a great time. In fact, try to make it to the Field Trial Welcome Banquet EVEN if you aren't competing in the field trial. I think it's being held on Sunday evening. 
Rumor has it that there will be some sort of tribute to and parade of the current FC's and AFC's ... a great opportunity to see some of the dogs that represent the best of the best in field competition for our breed. 
Plus, of course, you will get to meet a bunch of new folks. And since you obviously like to talk about dogs, THAT'LL BE THE PLACE ... a room full of like-minded people.
FTGoldens


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh yeah, don't forget about the Puppy Stake, which is being held on Sunday, contemporaneously with the WC/WCX. These stakes are a ton of fun, for contestants as well as spectators ... you just never know what the little ones are going to do. If you have a youngster, go ahead and enter the stake ... the judges will do everything possible to make your puppy successful. Currently there are 15 entries in the puppy. Entries close on Saturday, September 21.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

FT,
Can you explain the puppy stakes, how they work, max age of dogs, and how to enter? I think it's all under 1 year right?


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

First, the puppy stakes are intended to be fun for the pups and the handlers.
And yes, it's under one year old.
The puppy stakes are pretty much "do whatever you (or the judges) want." It is a stake allowed by AKC, but not really regulated by AKC ... i.e., there's no mention of a puppy stake in the AKC Field Trial Rules and Standard Procedures for Retrievers.
The tests are always singles, with distances varying to whatever the judges decide, but most often they will set up a very easy first test in order to gauge the strength of the field of puppies ... the goal is to challenge the puppies, but to make sure that they are successful. As for water, the retrieves will be short and NON-cheaty. Typically, the pups are not required to deliver to hand, but to get close ... with the handler doing whatever they want to do to get the puppy close enough to get the bird from the puppy (and don't be surprised if the judges lend a hand in encouraging the puppy to do it!). Both of the GRCA Specialty puppy judges have been in the retriever games for many years ... I know that one of the judges has judged a plethora of Open, Am, Qualifying, and Derby stakes, plus several puppy stakes ... and knows puppies very well.
Oh, did I mention that the stakes are intended to be FUN! They really are, with everybody encouraging each other and their puppies. They're a hoot!
FTGoldens


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Oops, I forgot to address the "how to enter" part.
According to the GRCA National Specialty website, go to www.entryexpress.net; then in the white "search" box on the left of the page, put in the word "puppy," and the event will come up. There you will see the judges and the other entrants.
Also, to see a list of the competitors in the field trial (both dogs and handlers), you can type "Golden Retriever Club of America" in the white "search" box and all of the other stakes will come up.
FTGoldens


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Alaska7133 said:


> Anyone heading to nationals for WC/WC or field trials? I'm thinking about taking Lucy for conformation, rally, obedience and WC. I thought it would be fun to hang around for the field trials.
> 
> I do have one dumb question for you all down in the south. We have no ticks, fleas, very few inoculations (rabies, parvo, bordetella), and only round worms up here. So I'm a complete novice. I have no idea what I would need to get for her for shots or flea/tick prevention.


----------------------------------------------
I live in Dallas, 2 hours south of Wichita Falls. We have our dogs on year-round HW preventative here and I think most people in TX do. So, yes, you will need to treat your dogs for that afterwords as Annie suggested.

I do field training with my boys and I do use a tick/flea preventative in the summer months. That may stretch into October. If you do use a topical like K9Advantix, make sure that you apply it at least 2 days before you bathe your dog or wait til two days after a bath. The instructions say 24 hours wait, but I do two days.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I've decided to leave Miss Lucy at home. She isn't "in coat" right now, so conformation is out. She has just gone into heat, so training will be limited. So going to nationals with her for a WC is just not enough reason to fly her 4000 miles. Since it's my first time at nationals, I think it will nice to just attend everything without having a dog to mind. So I've decided to volunteer for various events. I signed up to be a bird thrower for the WC. I will be around for Monday of the field trials and 1/2 of Tuesday for the field trials. FT, is there anything I can do to help out with the field trials? I've only watched them on TV never in person.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Stacey,
Thank you so much for volunteering, we can always use and appreciate the help! Let me check on what is needed for the FT and I will PM you back.

We would love to have you come to the WC/WVX Field Welcome Dinner on Sunday night, but you need to make your reservation today on this form: http://2013national.com/pdf/2013RSVP.pdf It is always a great event and a chance to meet new people. We will have some cool things to raffle as well.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks, I like that the volunteer spreadsheet is online so I can sign up. It's the FT that was separate sign ups. Hoping for good weather and lots of dogs!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Stacey, 
I look forward to seeing you at the WC/X and FT! 
Luvgld7 is more "in the know" about what needs there are for volunteers for the events, so I'm glad that she answered.
We have 5 field-trial-titled dogs running the Open and the Am, including the two which earned their titles this year, as well as several which are within a whisker of titling as well as a few seasoned competitors...it's a pretty strong line up and you are assured to see some fine performances, particularly because the judges for those stakes are VERY experienced and will certainly put forth very challenging tests.
Similarly, the minor stakes are being judged by very experienced field trialers, who know how to judge!
I hope to see everybody at the Welcome Dinner on Sunday night!
FTGoldens


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

FT
I did sign up for Sunday dinner. I've been in touch with Anna Curry for volunteering for the FT. Should be fun, sorry I can't make the last day of the FT. I'm also volunteering for the WC, I hope to throw some birds. Have white shirt, will travel!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

I wanted to mention here that we will have some special guests the first day of the FT. This has not been done in a long time and we are very excited to bring it back and hope it becomes a tradition at future Nationals.

My club extended the invitation to the 3 Conformation Judges of this National to attend the first day of the FT with experienced FT folks as their "mentors" for the day. We are very pleased that 2 out of the 3 have said "yes" and look forward to coming. Thanks to Glenda Brown, I have lined up two mentors who are excited to show them around. 

So for those competing, please help in making them feel welcome. Thanks!


----------



## TexGold (Jun 10, 2010)

Wichita Falls is my hometown and we are looking forward to having you all down. We have planned things that we hope you will have fun. 

As for fleas and ticks, we rarely have them. I keep my dogs on Sentinel to prevent fleas, ticks and heart worms. We usually have our first freeze around Halloween, so that sends most of the critters away. 

I have heard the talk of some timid hearted concerning snakes. Again, the weather should take of that, but I have never seen one unless I was looking for one. If you really want to see one, let me know. We will try to oblige. Just one thing- check real good before you sit down in a portapottie. Just kidding. (But I bet you think about it!)

If you are coming mainly for the field events, get them to book you at the Best Western in Henrietta. It's about 5 minutes from the grounds. If you have to stay in Wichita Falls, it will be about a 25 minute drive. 

If you are having any troubles or need information, call me. David Gossom (940) 704-2525 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks David,
Just curious about what to wear in the field. Do you wear rubber boots that time of year or long sleeves? Any Mosquitos? Should I bring rain gear? I bet I won't need my waders, but just checking? What about a hat? I grew up in IL with chiggers in the fields, anything like that? Thanks!


----------



## TexGold (Jun 10, 2010)

This is Texas. Be prepared for anything- pleasant fall day to blistering heat, drenching rain or snow. All in the same day! I personally don't wear rubber boots. Hat yes. Unless we get a lot of rain, waders won't be needed. I wouldn't go buy any, but if you have chaps or brush pants, they could be handy. The landowner is spraying for stickers and burrs, but there still may be some. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

TexGold said:


> The landowner is spraying for stickers and burrs, but there still may be some.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That sounds like a little Cowboy Magic may come in handy. I've used it once ... it seemed to help with the burrs. 
Eliminate - no; help - yes. [But he sure did smell pretty all day!]

FTGoldens


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

This may be a dumb question but it is real dry or real humid there?
I'm guessing (hoping) dry....


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> This may be a dumb question but it is real dry or real humid there?
> I'm guessing (hoping) dry....



Yeah, you're right, it will be more dry. October is actually the nicest time of year in north TX. You get the humidity the further south. Just bring layers of clothing for the field because the weather can change quickly. 

And in case you get to Wichita Falls and realize you don't have the right stuff, we have some very cool 2013 merchandise with this amazing logo on it.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

If you don't like humidity, stay away from Houston


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I have another really dumb question. Will there still be sweet corn available in the grocery stores? Whenever I'm in the states I like to pick up a dozen since we can't grow it up here.


----------



## TexGold (Jun 10, 2010)

K9 asked about the humidity. It is usually not much of a factor in late October, but I would expect a little more on the moist side. But, with the drought we have had it is hard to tell. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Alaska7133 said:


> I have another really dumb question. Will there still be sweet corn available in the grocery stores? Whenever I'm in the states I like to pick up a dozen since we can't grow it up here.



It will be pretty late in the season for that. You may find it, but kind of doubtful.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I live in Florida, Gainesville in fact, aka THE SWAMP. I know what humidity is. I'm hoping to avoid it in Texas LOL


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

I was wondering how to meet up with anyone from the forum. I'd love to. I am a total newbie to activities, but I have owned 3 Goldens. I am interested in Obedience mostly, as well as Agility and Hunt Test. I am planning on getting a pup in the next 2-3 years. I'd be glad to volunteer to help with something.


TIA,
Lori


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

drloripalooza said:


> I was wondering how to meet up with anyone from the forum. I'd love to. I am a total newbie to activities, but I have owned 3 Goldens. I am interested in Obedience mostly, as well as Agility and Hunt Test. I am planning on getting a pup in the next 2-3 years. I'd be glad to volunteer to help with something.
> 
> 
> TIA,
> Lori


Lucky you! I'm unable to attend this year. I have read that they need a few more volunteers for lots of jobs from selling raffle tickets to stewarding in the rings. You can contact Shari Degan at [email protected] to volunteer. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Lori, you can come say hi at my vendor booth and meet Fisher, Slater & Bally 
Just got the map of vendors and they gave me the BEST spot! Well at least on paper! 
SOOOOOOOOO excited to go!


----------



## TexGold (Jun 10, 2010)

Lori- there won't be a hunt test, but there will be a field trial and an event called the Working Certificate test which is very similar to a hunt test. I am sure we can find something for you to do. Also a group of us will be doing some training and you would be welcome to watch. Give me a call. David 940-704-2525. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Lori,

You might want to take a look at the schedule of events on our National website here: 2013 GRCA National Specialty - Wichita Falls, Texas - October 20 - 30 to see what you'd like to watch. And definitely take up David's offer to go watch some field training. I do know that Shari Degan still needs some help from volunteers for obedience, so shoot her an email.

I will be at the quilt table on Monday in the agility area, so come by and say "hi". See y'all in Wichita Falls!


----------

